#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Επισκευή βλαβών εξώστη

## Theophilos

Συνάδελφοι γεια σας!
Όπως θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες τα κάγκελα του περιμετρικού στηθαίου του εξώστη (στον Α΄όροφο) έχουν διαβρωθεί με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν δημιουργηθεί ρωγμές και αποκολλήσεις στο στηθαίο. Εκτός από αντικατάσταση του κιγκλιδώματος, τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω; Αποξήλωση του στηθαίου και επανακατασκευή από Ο/Σ; Η αποξήλωση πως γίνεται; Με αδιατάρακτη κοπή; Αν δε σας κούρασα, θα το ψάξω εννοείται, δώστε μου τα φώτα σας όσον αφορά την ανακατασκευή. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## milt

όλες οι λύσεις είναι εφικτές...........το θέμα είνια η όποια λύση να είναι καλή κατασκευαστικά και αποδεκτή οικονομικά....

σε αυτό το πλαίσιο θα σου πρότεινα πέρα από την αντικατάσταση των κιγκλιδωμάτων να ανοίξεις το στηθαίο τοπικά και να το επισκευάσεις με επισκευαστικό σκυροδέματος κατηγορίας R4 με αναστολέα διάβρωσης.....εάν και όπου υπάρχουν σαθρά επιχρίσματα να καθαιρεθούν και αυτά και να γίνουν εξαρχής τοπικά....αν και από τις εικόνες δεν δείχνει να έχει προβλήματα στα επιχρίσματα παρά μόνο τοπικά στις πακτώσεις των κιγκλιδωμάτων

θα έχεις ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα με προσιτό κόστος...ριζικότερες επεμβάσεις θα ανέβαζαν το κόστος χωρίς ιδιαίτερο επιπλέον όφελος

----------

